# BRP Points System (Ohio Series) - Explained



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

How points are calculated:
30% on qualifying and 70% on your finish in the main's

Qualifying - points given based on the order of the main's

1st or TQ = 30
2nd = 29
3rd = 28
4th = 27
5th = 26
6th = 25
7th = 24
8th = 23
9th = 22
10th = 21
11th = 20
and so on, -1 point down the list to the #30 qualifier (who would get 1 point). After 30 no points for qualifying. 


Mains:
A Main
1st = 70
2nd = 67
3rd = 65
4th = 64
5th = 63
6th = 62
7th = 61
8th = 60
9th = 59
10th = 58
B Main
11th = 57
12th = 56
13th = 55
14th = 54
and so on, -1 down the list.

A few "rules"
1. Bud Bartos does receive points for all races, but at the end of the series his points are removed, and not calculated in for trophies.

2. You must run your own car to receive points (the BRP rental ride would not count for racers who have a BRP car)

3. If you bump up to a higher main, you receive the points based on your finishing order of the higher main. (lower main entry removed)

4. You must run 1 lap in a main to get points. A DNS entry does not receive points.

5. Total points are calculated at the end of the series, with the appropriate throw outs per the series rules.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Bump to the top.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

For Don


----------

